# One year old



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

How much can my Nubian buck pull? He is now one year old, and about 130-140 pounds. 

I got a wagon on sale (yeah!) and it is probably 25-30 pounds empty, definately no more than 35-40 pounds. Was wondering if he could pull that now?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd think so. If my girl at 150 can pull me around like nobody's business, I feel like 40 pounds would be a sinch for your boy especially with a cart and harness.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Dang, Time to put that big guy to work! He can def. start pulling now. Start letting him pull the empty wagon but make sure he doesn't spook and bolt. After a couple times he will get used to it. Then you can work your way up to 1 & 1/2 Times his weight. Just don't go too fast. In a month or two he will be pulling you! Remember to have fun while your at it :thumb: !!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ditto the above... go easy since he still hasn't finished growing but technically he can pull over 200 lbs.... so you should be fine  
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would just take it slowly and test to see how he handles the weight and go from there. You just don't want to put to much weight on his joints since he's not finished growing. :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! As soon as it dries out some we can start walking him while pulling the wagon behind him, he is fairly easy going so the wagon should not bother him, but I won't actually hitch him to it for a bit. I throw the hay tarp over him all the time and do silly things with him just to keep him used to stuff. He loves a good chance to play lol! Nothing ever seems to get him scared, only something new to play . . . He needs a JOB! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: It's always good to have them well desensitized before actually hitching up...makes the process a whole lot easier on everyone. Sounds like he's got a good temperament for the job.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

he sounds like a sweet goat... and you are doing a great job with him!!
pictures? 
M.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have any current pics, I should get some! Especially when I am able to get him hitched up (I don't have a harness yet) but this is him when he was 4 months.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

Awww he is handsome! And sounds like a big boy too. I know Jeep was very strong.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was training and choosing which one to use for the parade I did in the fall the goat help me decide. My first choice was a little wether, I started by walking him and dragging a wagon behind me. He was scared of the wagon and I hadn't worked him enough on leash training yet. Unfortunately I was on a time limit of 6 weeks to pull this off. So I switched to my doeling that was 8 months old who I knew was leashed trained. I pulled the wagon and she didn't care a bit that it was back there. So I hooked it to her and this was just a little one that I was improvising with til mine came in. She did great! I worked with her but really not much before the big day. It was a light weight wagon and I made sure all the items in it were light weight since she was young. We walked 5 miles for that parade and she was a little winded by the end but did great and loved the attention. I used a dog harness that I attached D brackets to it and I had two leashes that I clipped to her collar and to the harness just for extra control if I needed it. 

I think that your will be fine with pulling that wagon and definitely go slow with it. It is fun! I unfortunately haven't hooked mine up since the parade because she is pregnant now and one of the wheels on the wagon got bent bringing it home. I need to buy a regular harness now that she has grown more and starting working with her again once she kids in May.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

That looks so great!


----------

